# Hotrock specialized 12



## sonnenschein76 (15. September 2010)

Hallo Ihr alle zusammen, 
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem guten kleinen Kinderfahrrad für unseren 3 Jährigen. Jari ist von der Körpergröße eher klein und besitzt dazu noch keinen Gleichgewichtssinn (dh es müßte gute Stützräder haben) Nun meine Frage: Hat jemand von Euch Erfahrungen mit dem Hotrock specialized 12 ?? Ist es sicher oder kippt es leicht aus der Kurve (mit Stützrädern..so wie man es von früher kennt?? )Würde es ja einfach ausprobieren, aber da wir nach Spanien gezogen sind und die Marke hier nicht vertreten ist...) vielen lieben Dank für Eure Tipps und Grüße aus der Sonne, Susanne+Familie
PS ein Laufrad haben wir schon, fällt ihm aber ziemlich schwer...und er möchte doch auch so gerne Fahrradfahren, wie seine große Schwester. Sie hatte nie Stützräder, was sicher sinnvoller ist, aber er wird sicher erstmal nicht drum herum kommen....


----------



## FlyingScotsman (16. September 2010)

sonnenschein76 schrieb:


> Jari ist von der Körpergröße eher klein und besitzt dazu noch keinen Gleichgewichtssinn (dh es müßte gute Stützräder haben)


Auch wenn es nicht Deine Frage war. 
Alle Kinder, die ich kenne, und Stützräder hatten, konnten erst mit 5 Jahren (oder später) Fahrrad fahren. 
Die ohne Stützräder und mit Laufraderfahrung mit 3 Jahren oder früher. Bei unserem Sohn hat es auch 6 Wochen gedauert bis er Radfahren konnte (vorher 1 Jahr Laufrad, ab dem 2. Geburtstag), bei unserer Tochter 1 Stunde. Vielleicht sind da Mädchen schneller.
Stützräder verderben komplett das Körpergefühl,da ssichdie Kinder nicht in die Kurve legen können, sondern im Gegenteil aus der Kurve gedrückt werden. Mach dir als die Mühe und versuche es so. Das geht zwar auf das Kreuz und auf die Nerven und schließlich gibt es ja noch das Laufrad.
Ich würde es übrigens mit dem neuen Puky ZL 12 vergleichen. Das wiegt 'nur' noch 7,9 kg und mit der Demontage des Gepäckträgers reduziert sich das Gewicht auf ca. 7,6 kg. Vom Hotrock 12 konnte ich keine Gewichtsangabe finden. Specialized sagt zwar 'leicht', verschweigt aber das Gewicht. Und das deutet auf nichts Gutes hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sigggi (16. September 2010)

FlyingScotsman schrieb:


> Ich würde es übrigens mit dem neuen Puky ZL 12 vergleichen. Das wiegt 'nur' noch 7,9 kg und mit der Demontage des Gepäckträgers reduziert sich das Gewicht auf ca. 7,6 kg. Vom Hotrock 12 konnte ich keine Gewichtsangabe finden. Specialized sagt zwar 'leicht', verschweigt aber das Gewicht. Und das deutet auf nichts Gutes hin.



Das Puky in 12" ist sehr gut.
Nur der original Lenker ist nicht so toll. Ich habe ihn gegen einen leicht gekröpften und gekürzten MTB Lenker getauscht und mein Enkel kam wunderbar damit zurecht.


----------



## FlyingScotsman (17. September 2010)

sigggi schrieb:


> Das Puky in 12" ist sehr gut.


 Auf Deinem Bild ist aber noch das alte Puky Z2 mit Stahlrahmen und angeschweißtem Gepäckträger abgebildet. Das wiegt 8,6 kg. 
Das neue Aluteil heißt ZL12.


----------



## sigggi (17. September 2010)

FlyingScotsman schrieb:


> Auf Deinem Bild ist aber noch das alte Puky Z2 mit Stahlrahmen und angeschweißtem Gepäckträger abgebildet. Das wiegt 8,6 kg.
> Das neue Aluteil heißt ZL12.



Na gut, dann ist es eben 700g schwerer. 
Fährt sich mit dem anderen Lenker (150g Gewichtsersparnis) trotzdem gut.


----------



## biker-wug (18. September 2010)

Hab das Speci meiner Nichte vor 2 Jahren gekauft, Gewicht weiss ich net, aber leicht ist was anderes.

Nach 4 Wochen musste ich das erstemal das Innenlager reparieren, seitdem funktioniert es gut.

Zum Thema Stützräder, meine Nichte hat es mit 2,5 bekommen, ist auch mit Stützrädern gefahren.

Nach diesem Winter Stützräder demontiert, draufgesessen und gefahren.

Das kann man nicht so pauschalisieren, finde ich.


----------



## Yasec (20. September 2010)

Hi!
Also in punkto Kinderfahrrad ist zur zeit alles ein kinderschreck! Ich wollte auch etwas kaufen, aber keines der existierender Kinderräder entsprach meine vorstellungen.
Deshalb habe ich mir das vorgenommen, das Ich welche baue.
Also für das nächste Saison wird dieser schon geben. 
Auch wenn nicht überall mit der proportionen was wirklich suuper wäre (z.b. 2 kg gesamtgewicht), aber erheblich leichter als die bisherige Fahrräder.
(Es sollte unter 5kg bleiben)
Wichtig ist noch der ergonomie! Fast alle Teile sind unergonomisch.
Mann kann auch sagen, das wir damals noch schlechtere Fahrräder hatten, aber im dem sinne kann mann zurückgehen, das die älteren Autos noch viel schwächer waren, und trotzdem haben die Leute das reisen von A bis B geschafft. 

Der Kollege mit der Laufrad empfehlung hatte übrigens völlig recht! Stützräder sind eine total schwachsinnige erfindung!


----------



## chris5000 (20. September 2010)

Yasec schrieb:


> (Es sollte unter 5kg bleiben)



Da hast Du Dir aber was vorgenommen. 5kg für welche Radgröße denn? 

Aber hey. Wer solche Rahmen baut, dem traue ich auch eine Kinderrad-Revolution zu. 

Und wenn Du bis Anfang kommenden Sommers ein 20" leichter und nicht viel teurer als das am Start haben solltest, dann nehm' ich eins 

Gruß,
Chris


----------



## Yasec (20. September 2010)

Hi!
Danke! 
Radgrösse so ca. von 16" bis 20". Jetzt baue ich eins für mein Cristoph, der jüngste in unsere Familie. Er wird im November 6 jahre alt, aber fährt täglich 15km, da er nach Österreich radeln muss wegen der Kindergarten.  Er ist praktisch mein "Versuchskaninchen" ! ))

Islabikes ist eine andere gesichte: die betreiben eine aktive "Kinderrad-Recycling", dort kann mann gebrauchte Kinderräder abgeben (die kaufen es zurück), aber eine möglichkeit um gebrauchte Bikes zu kaufen gibt es nicht.
Also wo sind denn die zurückgekauften Bikes? )))
Es ist ein gutes Idee, nur so ganz korrekt ist das ganze verfahren meine meinung nach nicht. Mann kauft dort mit guter warscheinlichkeit rekonditionierter Bikes als Neuware. Das ist natrlich eine anmutung von mir, nichts anderes. Bin aber maschinenbauer, muss immer logisch denken! 

Ich habe übrigens so um die 300 Euro vorgesehen, mal schauen was daraus zu realisieren ist! Es kommen wahnsinnig viel eigenentwickelte Teile dazu, denn es gibt fast nichts auf der Markt!
Was auf der Markt gibt sind folgende Teile:
-zu breite Kurbelsatz
-zu breite Sattel (auch wenn die schmal wären, das Gestell wird dann im weg sein)
-miserables sitzposition, etwa so wie das von alten Menschen, fast aufrecht sitzend
-ab und zu schon komplette schaltsysteme, völlig überflüssig!!! (wenn schon, dann 2gang Vo.Getriebeschaltung, aber kein schweres Klumpert)
-zu dicke Lenker
-und natürlich alles übergewichtig!!!

Ich habe auch umgesehen was es zu bekommen gibt, aber absolut nichts!!!

Jetzt baue ich gerade ein 18"-er, was das Preis angeht ist es mit sicherheit irrelevant, da wird nur ausgeprobt, was gewichtsmässig rauskommen kann (minimum), und wie kann damit ein Kind umgehen.
Denn wenn das gesamtgewicht runtergeht, wird der gewichtsverteilung enorm wichtig! Das mache ich dann alles mit der sitzposition!
Ein Riemenantrieb ist auch nicht ausgeschlossen, dann ärgert sich mein Frau nicht mehr wegen Kettenölspuren au die Kleider! ))


----------



## chris5000 (21. September 2010)

Yasec schrieb:


> Hi!
> Islabikes ist eine andere gesichte: die betreiben eine aktive "Kinderrad-Recycling", dort kann mann gebrauchte Kinderräder abgeben (die kaufen es zurück), aber eine möglichkeit um gebrauchte Bikes zu kaufen gibt es nicht.
> Also wo sind denn die zurückgekauften Bikes? )))
> Es ist ein gutes Idee, nur so ganz korrekt ist das ganze verfahren meine meinung nach nicht. Mann kauft dort mit guter warscheinlichkeit rekonditionierter Bikes als Neuware. Das ist natrlich eine anmutung von mir, nichts anderes. Bin aber maschinenbauer, muss immer logisch denken!



Also das halte ich mal für ein ziemlich abenteuerliches und weit hergeholtes  Gerücht, dass Islabikes gebrauchte Räder aufarbeiten und als "neu" unter die Leute bringen würde. 
Sämtliche Anbauteile eignen sich wohl kaum zum "aufarbeiten" in einer Weise, die die Teile hinterher als "neu" durchgehen lassen würde. Und 10 mackenlose Rahmen in UK entlacken und neu lackieren zu lassen dürfte teurer kommen, als 10 zusätzliche neue in Asien zu bestellen.

Habe mal gegoogelt und bin auf folgendes Zitat von jemand gestoßen, der bei Islabikes mal nach SecondHand-Rädern gefragt hat:



> Spoke to Islabikes today about second hand bikes, and was told that they very rarely see any as people sell them on privately, and allegedly for near new prices.


(Quelle)

Das halte ich für nachvollziehbar: Ein Islabike ist schnell im Bekanntenkreis oder über Ebay oder Kleinanzeige für wahrscheinlich deutlich mehr Geld verkauft, als einem Islabikes dafür bieten würde.


----------



## Yasec (21. September 2010)

Mag sein, auch deshalb habe ich geschrieben, das es um ein Gerücht handelt, was Ich selber zusammengebastelt habe. 

Ein bekannter kauft sich gerade dort ein 16"-er, das werde ich genauestens anschauen! 

Die Isla's sind aber auch nicht leicht, knapp unter 8kg...

Ich kann nur das erkennen, das heutzutage massenweise billig Fernostkinderräder gibt für wenig geld, dann Fernosträder die etwas besser zusammengestellt wurden, kosten dann etwas mehr.
Europäische Hersteller gibt es auch, schaffen aber die gewichtshürde nicht so ganz, kosten aber so um die 600 Euronen.
Was Ich anbieten möchte ist mit sicherheit kein leichtes aufgabe, deutlich unter das gewicht des konkurrenten zu bleiben, und teilweise sogar weit günstiger...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lekanteto (21. September 2010)

Wir haben das Specialized 12".
Unser Sohn ist anfangs auch mit Stützrädern gefahren. Er war einfach stolz, etwas mit Kurbeln zu fahren. Laufrad ist er nebenbei auch weiter gefahren. 
Die Stützräder fand ich stabil genug. Bei Absätzen oder bei engen Kurven mit höheren Geschwindigkeiten haben sie zwar auch nicht mehr gehalten aber das finde ich normal.

Der Umstieg auf's Fahren ohne Stützräder hat ein paar Wochen gedauert. Jedoch ist unser Sohn eher vorsichtig und er war auch erst 2 1/2 Jahre (Er ist sehr groß für sein Alter).

Wenn Interesse besteht, kann ich das Rad mal wiegen.


----------



## FlyingScotsman (21. September 2010)

lekanteto schrieb:


> Wir haben das Specialized 12".[..]
> Wenn Interesse besteht, kann ich das Rad mal wiegen.


Ja, gern, ich bin neugierig!


----------



## lekanteto (23. September 2010)

FlyingScotsman schrieb:


> Ja, gern, ich bin neugierig!



Gewicht Specialized Hotrock 12" USA Version von 2008 ohne Stützräder 6,4 - 6,5kg.


----------



## FlyingScotsman (24. September 2010)

lekanteto schrieb:


> Gewicht ... 6,4 - 6,5kg.


Danke für's messen!


----------



## bbsuisse (24. September 2010)

unser kleiner ist bis er 3Jahre und 4 Monate war mit einem Puky Laufrad gefahrn. Dann haben wir ihm auch nach langer Recherche das HotRock gekauft. Beim zweiten Versuch ist er schon ein paar Meter gefahren. Inzwischen (er ist jetzt 3 1/2) fährt er schon recht ordentlich. Stützräder sind heutzutage eigentlich obsolet. Dafür gibt es ja Laufräder. Mit Stützrädern verlernt man nur die beim Laufrad antrainierte Balance.

edit:

sorry, hab eben erst gesehn, dass das Stützräder-Thema schon angesprochen wurde. Auf jeden Fall ist das Specialized aber ein top Rad für den Anfang, da die Geo IMHO besser ist als die der Mitbewerber, d.h. der/die Kleine sitz nicht so gestreckt, sondern eher aufrecht auf dem Rad


----------



## trailjo (3. November 2010)

Charlotte meint: Hotrock rockt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cybal (4. November 2010)

Hallo, ab welcher Größe empfiehlt ihr das 16". Mein Kleiner ist 3 Jahre alt und schon >1m, ich denke es müsste passen, bräuchte jedoch noch die Bestätigung.. 
Er fährt schon ordentlich Laufrad.

Danke für Eure Ratschläge


----------



## trailjo (4. November 2010)

Wir hatten die Dame im Bild oben mal auf ein 16"-Puky gesetzt und das ging noch gar nicht. Ist aber noch kein Meter. 
Am besten mal auf irgendein 16"-Rad draufsetzen und testen.


----------



## zaskar76 (4. November 2010)

trailjo schrieb:


> Am besten mal auf irgendein 16"-Rad draufsetzen und testen.



Nicht irgendeins, bei den 16" gibt es auch starke Größenunterschiede!


----------



## oldman (4. November 2010)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> Nicht irgendeins, bei den 16" gibt es auch starke Größenunterschiede!



genau. das einzige was mehr oder weniger gleich gross ist, sind die Laufräder...
Rahmenhöhe/länge ist sowas von unterschiedlich, da würde ich nicht auf Zuruf "16 Zoll" drauloskaufen. Unbedingt vorher probesitzen/fahren.


----------



## trailjo (4. November 2010)

Jaa, aber offensichtlich hat er das Hotrock 16" nicht zur Verfügung, sonst hätte er die Frage hier ja nicht stellen müssen. Klar gibt es Unterschiede bei den Herstellern, besonders bei Oberrohrlänge und Lenkerüberhöhung.

Übrigens, hier gibt es die Geometriedaten zum Hotrock Boys: http://www.specialized.com/de/de/bc/SBCProduct.jsp?spid=52923&scid=1005&scname=Kinder
Da solltest du speziell die Oberrohrlänge (Top Tube Length (Horizontal)) mit dem aktuellen Rad vergleichen.
BTW, was ist die Angabe Rake?


----------



## cybal (4. November 2010)

hallo

ich lebe in der "provinz" wo ich nicht schnell alle bikes zur verfügung habe. werde mal googeln, danke trotzdem


----------



## chris5000 (4. November 2010)

Hier noch der obligatorische Link zur Größentabelle für Islabikes: Size Chart


----------



## conan2555 (14. März 2013)

Hallo,

ich hatte lange nach dem Gewicht für das Hotrock 12" gesucht. Nun habe ich das 2012er-Modell zuhause und hab es gewogen. Ohne Vorderbremse und Stützräder wiegt es 6,8 kg.

Gruß Timo


----------



## trifi70 (14. März 2013)

Klingt plausibel. Unser nahezu baugleiches Merida Dakar 612 hatte ich mit Vorderbremse und ohne Stützräder mit 6,9 kg gewogen.


----------



## BivSkibovski (31. März 2013)

Hallo,

Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich ein tretlager für ein hot Rock 12" von 2010 herbekomme? Oder sind das ganz normale Industrielager?

Danke und Gruß

Marcel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diman (31. März 2013)

Könnte sein, dass dort ein BMX Innenlager verbaut ist? Dann bräuchtest du einen Adapter.


----------



## lekanteto (1. April 2013)

Der BMX Adapter hat bei mir beim 12er nicht gepasst. Der Durchmesser des Adapters ist zu groß.
Ich habe einen BSA BB30 Adapter mit JB Weld eingeklebt. Bis jetzt hält es.

Wozu brauchst du denn ein neues Tretlager? Die originalen sind zwar manchmal zu locker eingestellt aber ansonsten doch eigentlich unzerstörbar.


----------



## BivSkibovski (1. April 2013)

Hi,

Die Kugeln sind rausgefallen und haben sich mit der Achse verklemmt! Und reindrücken der Kugeln hat net geklappt ist total verbogen der kugellagerring.

Gruß Marcel


----------



## lekanteto (1. April 2013)

Brauchst du Teile hier von oder eher die Schalen, die in dem Rahmen gepresst sind?


----------



## hemig (13. August 2013)

Hallo,

ich greife das Thema nun noch einmal auf weil ich auch mit dem Gedanken spiele ein Hotrock 12 zu kaufen.
Unsere Tochter ist. ca. 95cm gross. Für alle die das Hotrock 12 schon benutzen. Bis zu welch einer Körpergrösse lässt sich das Rad vernünftig nutzen? Wie sind die Verstellmöglichkeiten?

Danke und Gruss,

hemig


----------



## trifi70 (13. August 2013)

Würde die Frage anders formulieren: ab wann passt das nächstgrößere *ordentliche* Rad? Das Hotrock hat Rückschritt und eine schwer bedienbare Vorderradbremse. Da is man eigentlich froh, wenn endlich ein CNOC 14 oder 16 passt.  Und dann stellt man fest: das Hotrock ist ziemlich schnell durch...


----------



## hemig (13. August 2013)

Hallo trifi70,

danke ür deine schnelle Antwort. Was ist den bei dir ziemlich schnell? ;-) Ein Jahr?

Bezüglich CNOC 14 habe ich mal geschaut. Eine Bestellung scheint ja inzwischen unmöglich :-( Aber evtl. ändert sich das ja wieder bis es dann wirklich soweit ist.

Grüsse,

hemig


----------



## trifi70 (13. August 2013)

Wir hatten nur Laufrad, kein Dreirad. Die Tretbewegung muss erstmal erlernt werden, deshalb das 12" recht früh und anfangs mit Stützrädern. Bevor die Kinder 3 sind, kommen die meisten noch nicht mit einem Fahrrad klar. Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.

Haben dann das CNOC 16 gekauft, somit hielt das 12er ungefähr ein Jahr. Bei einem CNOC 14, welches früher gepasst hätte, wärs noch weniger gewesen.


----------



## hemig (13. August 2013)

Hallo trifi70,

wir hatten auch nur ein Laufrad. der Umstieg auf's Radl (zumindest der Teil mit der Vorwärtsdrehbewegung ;-)) hat erstaunlich schnell geklappt. Halbe Stunde, allerdings klappt das Bremsen noch nicht richtig ;-) Das Rad welches wir bisher hatten (ein gebrauchtes für 20EUR) ist viel zu schwer und nicht wirklich passend. Daher der Umstieg auf das 12Zoll Hotrock. Ich habs nun bei Hibike für 149EUR bekommen. Der Verlust bis nächstes Jahr wird sich also in Grenzen halten. Bis dahin hoffe ich dass es wieder möglich ist ein Islabike zu bestellen.

Grüsse und nochmal vielen Dank für die Info,

hemig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-S (19. September 2013)

Hallo hemig,
Alternative wäre evtl. der Hersteller Frog http://www.frogbikes.com/
Es gibt auch schon einen eigenen Thread hier im Forum.
Grüße


----------



## Taurus1 (19. September 2013)

hemig schrieb:


> Hallo trifi70,
> Bis dahin hoffe ich dass es wieder möglich ist ein Islabike zu bestellen.
> hemig



Eher nicht...
Siehe den entsprechenden Thread. Ich würde mich da frühzeitig nach Alternativen umsehen. Frühzeitig deshalb, weil einige ab und an mal Lieferschwierigkeiten haben.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (19. September 2013)

hemig schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich greife das Thema nun noch einmal auf weil ich auch mit dem Gedanken spiele ein Hotrock 12 zu kaufen.
> Unsere Tochter ist. ca. 95cm gross. Für alle die das Hotrock 12 schon benutzen. Bis zu welch einer Körpergrösse lässt sich das Rad vernünftig nutzen? Wie sind die Verstellmöglichkeiten?
> ...



12" Rad bei 95cm Körpergröße find ja selbst ich grenzwertig, und ich bin wirklich quasi fanatischer Anhänger kleiner Rahmen-/Räder-Größen.

Unser Sohn hat Fahrradfahren mit ca. 1m Körpergröße mit nem 14" Wheelworx begonnen, damit ist er dann ca. 1 Monat lang gefahren (Gottseidank war´s nur gebraucht gekauft für 35) und dann übergewechselt aufs 16" Cube.


----------



## der_erce (23. September 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> 12" Rad bei 95cm Körpergröße find ja selbst ich grenzwertig, und ich bin wirklich quasi fanatischer Anhänger kleiner Rahmen-/Räder-Größen.
> 
> Unser Sohn hat Fahrradfahren mit ca. 1m Körpergröße mit nem 14" Wheelworx begonnen, damit ist er dann ca. 1 Monat lang gefahren (Gottseidank war´s nur gebraucht gekauft für 35) und dann übergewechselt aufs 16" Cube.



Grenzwertig? Zu klein oder zu groß?


----------



## trolliver (23. September 2013)

Wie aus der weiteren Schilderung Banglas hervorgeht, meint er, daß er mit 95cm für ein 12er schon zu groß sein könnte bzw. bald der Umstieg auf das nächst größere Rad anstehen könnte. Das hängt auch von der Beinlänge sowie der Fahrtüchtigkeit des jungen Piloten ab. Philipp war ein Meter, als er auf das CNOC16 umstiegt, konnte jedoch bereits gut fahren.

Oliver


----------



## Roelof (23. September 2013)

ich hab des zwergs 12"er noch herumstehen - hat rd. 6,5kg - und ist fahranfänger-tauglich. und ein pin-up von bart simpson ist auch drauf.  

getuned hab ich da nur einen leichten flatbar und einen leichteren Vorbau, also nix aufregendes. Foto??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taurus1 (23. September 2013)

Klar! Flatbar am 12Zöller. Man kann mit der Sattelüberhöhung nicht früh genug anfangen


----------



## der_erce (25. September 2013)

Flatbar? Hmm..sollte der Sprössling nicht ersteinmal aufrecht sitzend fahren lernen?


----------



## Roelof (27. September 2013)

der Vorbau ist eh so hoch, dass das keine Rolle spielt...


----------



## Mitglied (27. September 2013)

Den Vorbau und Lenker zu tauschen hab' ich mir auch schon überlegt; sind beides ziemliche Bleiklötze, und viel Sparpotenzial ist an dem Rad ja nicht ohne sehr in's Detail zu gehen was sich bei der kurzen Haltezeit nicht lohnt.
Gibt es da Alternativen à la BMX-Lenker wie er verbaut ist?


----------



## Taurus1 (28. September 2013)

Foto?!


----------



## Mitglied (1. Oktober 2013)

Hier, und nun!?


----------



## Taurus1 (1. Oktober 2013)

Ich meinte Roelof. Der hatte es ja angeboten, und wuerde gerne sehen, wie das mit dem Flatbar aussieht.
Hab ja auch noch ein Merida 612 auf dem Speicher fuer meinen Sohnemann...


----------



## molz03 (19. Februar 2014)

Hi,
ich brauch mal eure Hilfe. Kann von euch specialized 12 Besitzer mir sagen, welches die niedrigst mögliche Sattelhöhe bei dem Fahrrad ist? Unsere Tochter ist recht klein und ich stehe vor der Kaufentscheidung gebrauchtes specialized oder gebrauchtes Merida 612 (oder die Tochter auf die Streckbank legen  )

LG
molz


----------



## lekanteto (19. Februar 2014)

Merida hat das 12" Rad erst im Angebot seit dem sie Spezi übernommen haben. Daher denke ich, dass das mehr oder weniger die gleichen Fahrräder sind.


----------



## trifi70 (19. Februar 2014)

Ja, seh ich auch so. Hatte die Unterschiede der Rahmen mal in meinem Thread zum 612 aufgelistet. Der Speci hat vorverlagertes Tretlager, dafür keinen Vollkettenschutz. Anbauteile sehr ähnlich bis identisch. Bis auf die Sache mit dem Kettenschutz sehe ich das Speci vorne (Geo, Reifen, Image und damit ev. auch Werterhalt).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## molz03 (20. Februar 2014)

Danke sehr. Wir werden morgen mit dem spec mal probesitzen. Die Kleine freut sich auf ihr Bike


----------



## Green-Arrow (23. Februar 2014)




----------



## der_erce (25. Februar 2014)

Aber komische USD


----------



## Green-Arrow (25. Februar 2014)

ja ,leider!!gibt halt keine für die kleinen Dinger


----------

